# Vanity I - by Matt L. - (BBW, Revenge and humiliation, MWG)



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

_BBW, WG, Revenge and humiliation_ A prima donna minx abuses others, especially those of size, until her ability to control others disappears. Then she loses the desire to even control herself

*
VANITY 
by MattL 
(An old classic reformatted to new standards)​*
*PART ONE: RIP HER TO SHREDS *

Janie Lynn helped herself to another donut then eased back behind her desk. Fumbling through her collective pile of papers and files she paused a moment to sip her coffee as the office door opened. 

As if she was parading down a catwalk, Anne Montage strolled towards her inner office, her gait much like a Gucci chick with attitude. From her stylish business suit to her authoritative hairstyle one could easily tell who was in charge. Anne stood barely five foot five and weighed no more than 125-pounds, or at least that’s what she claimed. Her shiny blond hair was cut just above the collar, showcasing her attractive face with those big brown doe eyes and haughty lips. At only 23-years of age, Anne was the youngest ever director of customer service for the company of Longbranch INC. 

Perhaps it was her skills that earned her that lofty position? Other’s thought it was her appearance. She was indeed easy on the eyes and Anne was well aware of that. Anne worked hard on her image, keeping close tabs on her diet, hitting the gym three times a week. She once reached 145-pounds while in college and that, she was resolved, wouldn’t happen again. But vanity was her weakness, never passing a chance to check out her figure in a mirror or store window and would even bask in the reflection of her beauteous face in a dinner plate. 

Not that Anne’s beauty was flawless. Her adult acne would occasionally flare up at times and she would reschedule business appointments whenever her face would break out . Not that anyone would mind. It was like Anne was royalty and simply because of her appearance, business schedules would be rearranged just for her. Then there was her tummy. Anne would watch the calories, exercize like a banshee and still she couldn’t lose her little tummy pouch. Not that it was all that big in the first place, but Anne still felt uncomfortable simply because she felt it made her look fat. 

Anne glanced over at the empty box of donuts, then with a wily cat like grin, looked over to Janie Lynn. Jane Lynn Vandergroot AKA Janie Lynn was a cute young lady with curly black hair and an ample 215-pound figure. Just as intelligent as Anne, maybe more so. A few people had serious thoughts of why Janie Lynn was Anne’s assistant and not the other way around? True, Anne was much more business minded, well, perhaps the vixen was indeed a shrew. Though the fact remained, Anne’s slim, hourglass figure and remarkable face didn’t hinder her promotion. 

Anne deeply sighed, “It’s not even eleven o’clock and there’s only one donut left?” 

Janie Lynn raised her eyebrows, “I didn’t eat all of them, the girls from the secretary pool were in and out of here all morning.” 

Janie Lynn bit her lip, “You could have the last one?” 

Anne smiled, “You would so love that, wouldn’t you?” J

anie Lynn knew all about Anne’s image and though Anne was her boss, decided to jeer her on, so to speak. 

“Now Annie, I wouldn’t worry about gaining any weight. You always could look at yourself in larger mirrors.” 

Anne rolled her eyes and then sternly remarked, “Just make sure the files for the Northwestern account is finished by the end of the business day.” 

Lifting her chin in a condescending manner, Anne abruptly wandered to her office, but not before snatching up the last donut.


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

Later that afternoon, near the end of the business day, Anne slipped back into her outer office to take a peak at Janie’s progress. Anne slowly maneuvered around her assistant and looked over her shoulders. “Remember Janie to keep it loose, I don’t want my presentation for Monday morning full of inside jargon. Put it in layman terms so my clients won’t be weighed down with a bunch of business mumbo jumbo.” 

Janie looked over her shoulder, upwards towards Anne, “Have I failed you yet? And what do you mean by your clients? I thought this was a team effort?” 

Anne’s hand settled upon her slim waist, “I gingerly applaud your sense of loyalty but, really, it’s my name on the department’s door, I’m the one who gets noticed.” 

Janie Lynn rolled her eyes, a smirk upon her pretty face, “Whatever.” 

Janie stretched, then began collecting her numerous notepads and files, “That about does it for me. I’ll take this assignment home and finish it first thing tomorrow.” 

Anne tilted her head, “Excuse me?” 

Janie stood up and repeated herself while reaching for her imitation leather briefcase. The shrillness of Anne’s voice matched her shrew like expression, “I heard what you said and that just won’t do.” 

Janie turned to her boss, “It’s Friday night, you don’t need this until Monday morning.” 

Anne folded her arms over her ample bust, “I need to study it over the weekend. This way I’ll come off fresh and professional.” 

Janie eased back into her chair, “I had plans for tonight, not that you really care.” 

Anne nodded, “I’m impressed with your summation, I really don’t care.” 

Anne then went into details, explaining that once Janie had the presentation completed she was to fax it to her. 

Janie shook her head and in short order was alone while Anne went off to celebrate Friday night. It was nearly midnight and while Janie was proof reading the manuscript, Olga Svensonoff, the cleaning woman entered the office. Olga was a Russian born, upper middle aged woman whose short hair was snow white in color and had piercing blue eyes. Short and stout, Olga was easily 300-pounds, but moved like a person half her weight and age. 

“Excuse me missy, I thought you left and forgot to turn off the lights. I’ll return later.” 

Janie’s eyes rose above the copy she was proof reading, “Think nothing of it.” 

Olga respectfully nodded as Janie glanced over to the coffee pot. 

“I’m just about finished here, why not take a breather and have a cup of coffee?”, Janie smiled.

Olga gently shut the door behind her, “That is very kind of you missy, thank you.” 

As Olga poured herself a cup of coffee, she muttered an old Russian proverb, “Never ignore an act of kindness or the person who grants the kindness.” 

Janie spun her chair around and faced Olga, “That’s a sweet sentiment. I’m sure your full of old world wisdom.” 

Olga replied with a friendly smile and sat down opposite of Janie. 

“My wisdom reaches back many generations, beyond the years of the Bolsheviks”, Olga told the wide eyed Janie. 

Janie grabbed the copy of the presentation and proceeded with faxing it to Anne. 

“A young and pretty girl shouldn’t be at her office so late on a Friday evening?”, Olga asked after sipping her coffee. 

“I so agree with you”, Janie replied as she likewise poured herself a cup of coffee. 

“But I work for a heartless minx who has no consideration for others”, Janie added as she reclaimed her seat. 

Olga’s shining blue eyes made Janie feel comfortable and thus she spilled her guts, “I had plans tonight with my friends, but Anne couldn’t wait until tomorrow. What I hate most of all is how I do all the work and Ms. Anne gets all the credit.” 

An intelligent grin parted Olga’s lips, “Be calm Missy, anger is not so becoming 
on a beautiful young lady’s face.” 

Janie held her coffee cup with both hands and deeply sighed, “I’m not beautiful, not like Anne anyways.” 

Olga placed her coffee cup upon Janie’s desk, “Pardon me missy, but the reverse is true. Anne is not as beautiful as you.” 

Janie half smiled at the compliment, “I really appreciate that, but I’m quite heavier than Anne.” 

“Anne lacks substance and is caught up in an material lifestyle. Take that away from her and she would treat you better”, Olga enthusiastically remarked. 

Janie admitted, “I wouldn’t mind seeing her put on a few pounds, maybe then she wouldn’t be so mirror friendly ?” 

Olga leaned in closer to Janie, “Why only a few pounds?” 

Janie’s laughter filled the room and echoed down the halls, “As long as we’re wishing, sure. I’d like Anne to become such a freaking blimp, I’d look slim by comparison.” 

Olga’s voice dropped a pitch, to a certain dark seriousness that gave Janie goose bumps, “What if I told ya missy, that I can help you?” 

Janie took a long sip of her coffee, then nervously grinned, “Ah, excuse me?” 

Olga’s eyes grew wide and her brow winkled, “I could make your wish come true?” 

Janie blinked, “Nothing personnel, but you’re starting to creep me out.” 

Olga eased back into her chair, her hands folded over her large belly, “Come now missy. You hate the way she demeans you, hogging all the credit when you do all the labor. And isn’t it true she has made devious remarks about you and your colleagues?” 

Janie nodded, “Well yeah, sure.” 

“Anne is so much the vixen, looking her nose down on others who aren’t in such perfect shape”, Janie sighed. 

“Wouldn’t you like her to become envious of you? Have her working under you?”, Olga asked. 

Janie giggled, “You really are serious? 

Olga picked the lint off her blue uniform, “Of course if you’re happy working for her and being treated like a second class citizen, but you’re not happy, are you?” 

Janie took a deep breath, “No, I’m not.” 

Olga squinted in Janie’s direction, “All I need to know are her weaknesses, then missy, I can begin.” 

Janie didn’t have to ponder over Olga’s question. A wide grin danced across Janie’s face.

“Her vanity. Oh wow, if I only had a quarter for every time Anne checked herself out in the mirror”, Janie chuckled. 

Olga’s eye’s grinned wide, her voice as cold as a January morning, “Vanity is the poison that blackens hearts.” 

Janie nervously began chewing on a pencil, adding that, “Anne is all about her appearance, I mean, I’ve heard she visits the scale several times a day.” 

Olga squinted towards Janie, “Anne is confident because of her appearance, then she must be equally self conscious.” 

“I’ll say”, Janie replied. “Sometimes she even arrives late for work simply because she’s having a bad hair day.” 

Olga eased out of her chair, “I have to get back to work.” 

Olga gently brushed her hand against Janie’s cheek, “Have a nice weekend missy.” 

Janie shook her head, “You too.” 

Olga proceeded towards the door, though stopped before leaving the office, “Wouldn’t you love to see Anne’s body match the size of her ego?”

Janie glanced over to Olga, “Sure why not, as long as we’re wishing.” 

Olga’s only reply was a wily giggle


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*PART TWO: A PACKAGE FULL OF SURPRISES. *

Monday morning Janie was enjoying a cup of coffee and a donut with the receptionist, Peggy O’Reilly, when Anne arrived at the office. 

Peggy, a pudgy 170 or so, saw that Anne was wearing her usual morning face, which in translation to every office assistant meant, grumpy. Anne’s cold eyes zeroed in on Peggy, who promptly excused herself.

“What did you think of the presentation?” Janie inquired as Anne hung up her snazzy wool jacket.

“It was adequate”, Anne remarked in a grouchy voice minus any appreciation. Anne looked stunning that morning in a navy colored blazer and matching skirt. Her luxurious hair brushing over her shoulders, exposing her attractive cover girl face. 

Anne poured herself a cup of coffee and glanced over the donuts, “How can you eat those things? They’re full of sugar.” 

Janie silently sipped her coffee, only to overhear Anne mumble about her associates and presumed friends, “And they wonder why they have such big butts?” 

Once Anne entered her inner office, she spotted on her desk a nicely wrapped package. The wrapping paper was just common tissue paper, dark green in color and decorated with a large black ribbon. There was also a card addressed to Anne covered with strange symbols. 

At once Anne opened the card and found that the message was weird as well. ANNE; THE DESSERTS YOU DESERVE. A FRIEND. 

Anne called out to Janie, who pulled herself away from the desk and strolled into Anne’s office. 

“You know anything about this?”, Anne asked. 

Janie eagerly approached Anne, “I haven’t a clue, who is it from?” 

Anne rolled her eyes, “You’re an idiot, if I knew who it’s from would I ask you?” 

Anne untied the ribbon, “You don’t have a clue about anything.” 

Next Anne tore off the wrapping paper, “I suspect it’s from a secret admirer.” 

“That means someone who desires me”, Anne smugly remarked as she opened the box. A puff of smoke took wind as a cloud of dust circled the females. 

Janie’s posture straightened as Anne felt a tingle run through her body. For a brief second, the girls stood frozen in time. Anne’s blond hair became a shade darker and lost enough luster to almost call it dull by comparison. A few zits appeared in a flash and added the error of imperfection to her face. Anne’s attire became tighter, her firm body softening enough to expand her waist to just under an inch wider. 

Janie blinked, “Hey, get going Anne. Remember, you have a presentation to deliver.” 

Feeling a little light headed, Anne took a step backwards, “Yeah, right!” 

Janie sensed the awkwardness in Anne’s body language.

“You better get a grip, “In ten minutes you’re expected in the board room.” 

Anne bit her lip and rested her now cushy hindquarters on the desk, “I don’t feel very prepared. I don’t know what's come over me?” 

Janie rolled her eyes and sighed, her hands over her hips, displaying her new found strength, “You’re supposed to be a professional, get with the program. The company is depending on you.” 

Anne shook her head, “Once I finish my coffee, I’ll be okay.” 

Janie’s mannerisms reflected her fresh confidence. Her arms folded over her bust, her right foot forward, lifting her chin in dominance, 

“You better be. I didn’t labor all Friday night for you to drop the ball.” 

Like a teenager pressed into doing an unwanted chore, Anne blurted out, “Okay!” 

Janie slowly began to stroll out of Anne’s outer office, “Hurry up, don’t be late.”


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*PART THREE : DISARRANGED *

Sometime around noon, Peggy caught up with Janie in the little lunch room located in the basement, reserved for non-professional personnel. Peggy slid her spacious rear over the plastic chair, a smile parked on her cute, oval shaped face. “Do I have the dish to share with you!”, Peggy remarked with her eyes sparkling. 

Janie inspected her cheese sandwich, “Oh, do tell.” 

Peggy revealed the details as her hand slipped into the brown paper bag that contained her meal, “Our little Annie didn’t fair so well with the presentation and Mr. Thorne is having kittens.” 

Janie’s jaw dropped, “What? Anne actually messed up?” 

Peggy’s loud giggle filled the entire lunchroom, “Messed up isn’t the word for it! She made a complete jackass out of herself. Her voice was barely audible, she stuttered like a rookie and she couldn’t stay focused. Imagine that?” 

Janie half grinned, “I always knew Anne would eventually show her true colors. You know? All flash, no substance.” 

Janie’s cell phone beeped. It was Mr. Thorne’s secretary &#8211; Janie’s presence in his office was desired immediately.

ONE HOUR LATER: Janie sauntered into Anne’s office just as Anne polished off the last of bite of a donut that inflated her rosy cheeks. 

“Can I help you with something?”, Anne slowly remarked as she chewed. 

Janie smiled, “Annie? What’s come over you? A donut? Don’t we avoid sweets?” 

Anne’s sour expression reflected her own edge of self-consciousness, “What’s the big deal? So I had a donut.” 

Janie approached Anne with a confident stride, “I understand you didn’t do very well this morning, Annie.” 

Anne folded her arms over her bosom, “So I wasn’t on top of my game. Next time I’ll do better.” 

Janie let out a deep sigh, “At your level you’re not suppose to drop the ball.” 

Janie stood with her hands over her hips, “I heard you ran through the presentation like a novice. That just won’t do.” 

Anne pouted as Janie continued, “I’ve spoken with Mr. Thorne and we agreed that the stress of your position has been quite demanding. So Annie, consider yourself on leave of absence until you can perform your duties in a professional manner.” 

Anne’s face became flushed with anger, “Are you insane! Who’s running the show, you or me?” 

Janie smiled, “Actually it’s me. Mr. Thorne and I have decided that you need some time off.” 

Anne blew a loose curl away from her eyes as she reached for the phone, “We’ll see what Mr. Thorne says about this.” 

Janie stood and happily watched Anne being chewed out over the phone by the company’s assistant CEO. Anne slumped in her leather chair and lowered her chin. 

“And Anne, what did Mr. Thorne tell you?”, Janie happily asked. 

Anne bit her lip, nervously scratching her upper arm, “Um yeah. I guess until I can get myself together, I’m relieved of my duties.” 

Janie tilted her head, “Anything else?” 

Anne rolled her eyes and puffed up her cheeks before exhaling, “You’re now in charge of this department.”


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*PART FOUR : THE PITFALLS OF ANARCHY *

It had been a solid month since Anne had left her office and started her leave of absence and Janie was more than a little curious about her. A phone call just wouldn’t do; especially since Anne was such a mess when she left, a surprise visit was in order. 

Janie looked quite the dish that Saturday afternoon she drove over to Anne’s apartment, located in the upper class Chicago neighborhood of Lincoln Park West. Her hair was set in an upright manner, a loose curl decorating her forehead, yet looked professional. 

Her attire, a pink blouse and a black skirt enhanced her womanly figure and at the same time spoke volumes of her new found self-confidence. The doorman even checked her out and with her head held high; Janie finally reached Anne’s dwelling and knocked on the door. And knocked and knocked and knocked. 

Several minutes later, Anne answered the door with a huge yawn, “What are you doing here?” 

Janie was caught off guard by Anne’s appearance, looking more like a lazy couch potato than a professional businesswoman. Anne’s uncombed hair was now blondish-brown in color and lacked the signature wave it once possessed. Her pretty face sans makeup looked tired and was as bloated as her body. The width of her nose appeared wider and the start of a second chin was in progress while her cheeks looked redundantly puffy. 
Janie caught the unmistakable look of envy as Anne glanced over her.

“I just wanted to check up on you Anne. The work is piling up and we miss you at the office”, Janie casually remarked. 

Anne’s sleeveless T-shirt didn’t exactly flatter her now tone free upper arms or the plump roll that circled her thicker waist. Her bust had increased in size but wasn’t even close to being as firm as they were the previous month; her belly protruded outwards, just enough to stretch the waistband of her spandex gym shorts, adding an distinct round shape to her belly. 

Janie needed to ask, “When do you think you might entertain the notion of returning to work?” 

Anne turned away from Janie and slowly maneuvered herself to her sofa. 

Janie almost lost her cool as she caught a glimpse of Anne’s behind and held back her giggle. Anne’s rear looked uncomfortable in the shorts, much like two pounds of baloney in a one-pound bag. Her flabby hindquarters along with her thighs didn’t match the rest of her body, looking larger in comparison and mildly jiggled with every step she took. 

Anne sighed, “I’m not sure, I haven’t been feeling very well lately.” 

Janie closed the door and entered Anne’s apartment that looked like the after effects of a wild party. Empty glasses and bowls and plates left unattended, pizza boxes, soda cans and candy wrappers flung all around. 

“Your maid hasn’t been in yet?”, Janie inquired. 

An unmistakable grumpy look took to Anne’s face and she pouted, “I had to let her go, something happened to my bank account.” 

Janie needed to hear more and, after moving over a pile of clothes, took a seat on a chair facing Anne. “What happened to your bank account?” 

Anne’s voice reached an awful screech, “How am I suppose to know? I just was told that my account was over drawn or missing or something?” 

Anne’s fingers nervously began playing with her hair; “I haven’t been able to stay in focus over these last few days. Even my puzzle books have been harder than usual and I used to knock them out in no time at all.” 

Janie shook her head, “I understand, you’re probably just bored. Why not join me for lunch and then perhaps we can visit that snotty country club you’re always harping about?” 

Anne folded her arms over her bosom, “That’s another funny thing, Janie. The day after I started my vacation, I visited the country club and I was told my membership was revoked because I was behind on my dues.” 

Janie stood up and approached Anne, “I’m sure there’s a logical explanation for this. Let’s just have lunch and we can try and figure this out together.” 

Anne brought her knees upward against her breasts, revealing her lost of confidence, “I’m not sure. None of my clothes fit me right and I feel like I’m out of place.” 

Janie sighed; “Loafing about the house isn’t part of your usual agenda Anne. You need to get back into the swing of things.” 

Janie caught Anne’s eyes carefully scrutinizing her appearance, she tilted her head and smiled, “What’s on your mind?” 

Anne puffed her cheeks and exhaled, “You seemed so different, like you’ve changed.” 

Janie snapped her fingers, “Let’s get with the program missy, I’ll bring you up on current events at the office while we dine.” 

Anne slowly dragged herself off the sofa, “Don’t expect me to dress up, I’m tired.”

Janie rolled her eyes, “It’s no wonder you lack energy, just lying around the house will zap your motivation. Now take a quick shower and get dressed, you’re wasting the afternoon.” 

Anne grumbled a few incoherent words and left to her room. 

Janie relaxed on the sofa as she waited for Anne to get ready and check out the reading material that happen to be on floor next to the sofa. Anne’s reading interest usually included in vogue fashion magazine’s and suspense novels, but to Janie’s surprise, she discovered sappy romance novels and gossip newspapers, all of which Anne formerly despised as useless pulp.


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

A few minutes later Anne returned to the living looking slipshod at best in a winked black blouse and gray sweats. Anne’s hair was barely combed and she hadn’t taken the time for cosmetics. 

Janie walked over to Anne and escorted her to the bathroom where she took a brush and mended Anne’s locks. 

“My hair has been so stupid lately, I need a haircut or something?”, Anne remarked as the comb tugged on through the rat’s nest. 

The air of authority rang through Janie’s voice; “Perhaps a trip to a beauty salon is in order this afternoon?” 

Anne nodded, “Think we could go shopping too, none of my clothes are fitting me. I must be carrying so much water weight, it’s not funny, you know?” 

Janie obliged with Anne’s request and a few minutes later, they were in Janie’s car and off to any restaurant Anne desired. 

“How about the Rosebud on Rush street? We’ll get there just in time for lunch and their turkey breast is excellent”, Janie suggested. 

Anne nixed the idea, mentioning she was much too underdressed for such a top shelf establishment. Anne leaned her head backwards; “Any fast food place is okay with me.” 

“A fast food restaurant?”, Janie thought to herself. Anne had historically avoided fast food restaurants like the plague and referred to them as teenage hangouts that served swill. Was our little pretentious Anne lowering her standards and coming down to earth? 

Janie rocked her head back and forth; “There is a cozy little diner on Ontario Street? Would that be okay?” 

Anne half grinned, lowering her head as she scratched her mildly inflated belly, “I guess.” 

Dirty Harry’s was a nice little diner that mainly catered to the blue collar, working class types who frequented the downtown Chicago area. Cab drivers, doormen and that type of people. Nothing fancy, but nice just the same. 

“I’ve been so hungry lately, I don’t know what’s the matter with me”, Anne remarked after placing her order. 

Janie shrugged her shoulders; “You’re just bored, that’s all. Once you get back to the office, you’ll be back in style.” 

Anne grinned, “True.” 

Janie had a beef sandwich with fries and cola, while Anne enjoyed a cheeseburger with onion rings and a side order of bacon and a milkshake. Janie calmly brought Anne up on current events as they lunched. 

“I’m in charge of our department in your absence, but don’t be alarmed, everything is running smoothly. I’ve transferred the Ryan account to Marcia Foster and then....” 

Anne gobbled up a large onion ring as she interrupted Janie, “Isn’t Marcia a degenerate?”

Janie giggled, “Anne don’t be a snob. Having pink hair and a nostril piercing doesn’t make one a degenerate. I know for a fact, Marcia is intelligent and has a flair for business. Of course you wouldn’t know that since you barely speak to her.” 

Anne took a huge bite out of her cheeseburger and made some lame excuse that Janie could barely understand. Once Anne completed a generous helping of pumpkin pie with ice cream topping, they boarded Janie’s car and went searching for a beauty salon. 

Anne was all against visiting her regular place, Helen’s Of Chicago, located in the uppity section of Chicago’s north side. Helen’s wasn’t the type of beauty shop that anyone but those who lived in ivory towers could afford. Anne felt out of place about going there, that her unusual attire would cause gossip and that she couldn’t really afford spending $125.00 to get her hair done at this time. 

Janie meowed, “I only spent $35.00 for my do and it looks outstanding Anne, don’t you agree?” 

Anne glanced over at Janie, “Well, yeah. Could we go to that place? Where you get your hair done?” 

Janie grinned like a minx, “Yeah, but I have a superior idea. How about we go to the place Marcia frequents. It’s a little bit of a drive, but well worth it.” 

Anne’s former nature somehow raised it’s head, “You’re kidding me, right? It’s probably some dive.” 

All Janie had to do to convince Anne was mention, “The average price for a haircut is $15.00. I’ll even treat since it’s so cheap.” 

Anne was sold on the suggestion


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

It took Janie a decent forty-five minutes to get there since Marcia’s salon was located way on the west side of town. The community was a poor one, most of the stores had bars on their windows and every other store was either a liquor store or a dollar store. 

The beauty salon was simply called, Reduced Haircuts and Styles. Its front window was decorated with a large neon sign with pink letters and newspaper clippings of various glamour shots of movie stars and models. The place was packed with mothers and their children, punk teen-age girls and Goth wannabe chicks, all ages and from several walks of life, though many were either poor or just couldn’t afford the going rate of the regular type of beauty salon. 

A tall, lanky college age chick with short, wild looking platinum blond hair and tacky looking earrings greeted Janie and Anne. Her face was smeared with a hearty assortment of cosmetics and her attire was simply a colorful halter top that exposed her flat tummy with belly ring and dingy looking blue jeans with a torn pocket. 

“Hi, I’m Judy, please take a number and we’ll be with you ASAP!”, she beamed with a wide smile that matched the sound of her perky voice. 

Anne sarcastically whispered to Janie, “I’m so sure the staff can keep track of numbers.” 

“Ah, just one minute”, Janie politely told Judy before pulling Anne outside of the shop. Janie’s mannerism reflected her new found authority as she chided Anne. 

“What did I tell you about being a snob? Take a look at your reflection Annie!” 

Anne turned and checked out her reflection in the store window while Janie continued, “What makes you think you’re superior to anyone else? You’re no better than they are and look how you’re dressed? You really think that blouse matches your sweat pants?”

Anne backed away from Janie, “What’s gotten into you? I’m not clear what’s happening, but when did you become so bossy?” 

Janie grabbed hold of Anne’s upper arm and led her back into the shop, “I guess it goes with the territory.” 

A little while later, Anne was seated in a chair and the attendant went to work. The attendant introduced herself as Denise; a chubby twenty-something-young lady with light coca colored skin and a long, frizzy chocolate brown mane. Denise’s blue T-shirt was a size too small for her body and her big potbelly bounced over her snazzy, bright green spandex slacks. A thick roll circled her spacious waist and her hefty bubble butt pushed out over her beefy thighs. 

“Okay girl friend, what’ll it be?”, Denise asked. Janie was sitting near by and waved Denise over to her. Anne was about to tell Denise what she had in mind, when Denise dropped a hairstyle magazine into her lap and strolled on over to Janie. 

Janie opened her purse and slipped Denise a ten-dollar bill; “my friend has always been ideally high maintenance, so make it something simple.” 

Denise gave Anne a quick glance, “Ah, if she’s high maintenance then I’m Jennifer Lopez.” 

Janie softly chuckled, “I’m serious. She’s very pretentious.” 

Denise smacked her gum and tossed back her hair, “If you say so, but I don’t see it. I’ll give her what we call the ten-dollar special.” 

Janie lifted her chin, her eyes grew wide, “What’s the ten-dollar special?” 

Denise grinned, “I can tell you ain’t from round here. It’s what we do when we give welfare mom’s and crack whores a break.” 

“That sounds quite inviting, go for it”, Janie replied. 

Denise laughed, “You sure you ain’t high maintenance?” 

Janie squinted in thought, her reply followed, “Not at all, at least not recently.” 

Denise smiled, “Well you got some style, I can see that. I suppose you have your reasons for trimming yo girlfriends locks, so thanks for ten.” 

Denise followed through and went to work. Anne’s finger nails were trimmed as well and the nail polished removed. Anne needed to ask why her finger nails needed to be done and Denise explained it came with the haircut, free of charge. Denise chiefly ignored Anne while she cut her hair and took up a casual conversation with Janie. 

Once Anne’s haircut was completed, Janie waltzed on over to check it out. 

“Marvelous”, Janie grinned. 

Anne ran her fingers through her now short, pixie hairstyle, “It’s okay, I wouldn’t call it marvelous.” 

Janie walked around Anne and took in her profile, “It really accents the shape of your face, your old hair style hid your elegant facial features.” 

Anne blinked, “Are you sure? I think it makes my face looks a little fat?” 

Denise swung her hand onto her broad hip and bent over her charge, “You ain’t the little least fat girlfriend, not by my standards. You look pretty and we’ll add a little makeup on yo and you’ll just be looking too hot.” 

Janie slipped Denise another ten as she complimented Anne’s new hairdo, “You actually look very nice Annie. Kind of a post modern era starlet.” 

Actually the short hairdo made Anne’s puffy cheeks look all the more bloated and brought attention to the new roundness of her face. She did look cute, but without the wavy blond mane she once possessed, less than sophisticated. More like an entry level office girl than an executive.

Janie took a step back and Annie noticed the seriousness of Janie’s expression, “What’s wrong?” 

Janie pulled up along side of Denise, “She does look a little plain though, could we spruce her up with some cosmetics?” 

Anne grumbled, “Plain? I look plain?” 

Denise followed through with damage control, “Hush now, your girl don’t mean nothing by it. You look very nice, all she meant was that some makeup will bring out yo natural beauty, that’s all.” 

Janie nodded, “Yes Annie, I think your new look does wonders for you, but a little makeup would only flatter you.” 

Denise stood over Annie, “Close your eyes and I’ll begin.” 

Denise painted Anne’s face as if Annie was a ten year old experimenting with her mother’s makeup. The blue blush had a gray tint to it, not exactly matching the pink eye shadow and the black eyeliner was thickly laid. The lipstick was a brilliant, bright shade of red and silver colored polish was used on her nails. If Annie looked like a novice office girl before the makeover, she now looked like her IQ was sub normal. Annie’s appearance looked cheap, tacky,

The girls got back into Janie’s car. Annie closed her eyes and drifted off to sleep. It wasn’t very long before Janie shook Annie and woke her up, “Hey, we’re here!” Annie smacked her gums and blinked at the large sign that read, Discount Clothing. 

Annie was about to protest, but Janie made it known to her, “You can’t afford anything from those over priced trendy boutiques, so what did you expect?” 

Annie scratched her head, and for an instant lost focus, “Ah, I shop at..um...boutiques?” 

Janie jerked back her head in shock, 

“Yeah, don’t you remember?” Annie shrugged her shoulders, “I guess? Really Jane, I haven’t been myself lately.” 

Janie tapped the steering wheel, surmising to herself, “That Olga’s spell really did the trick? She’s confused and even called me Jane. She never calls me Jane!”


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

Annie flung open the car door in less than lady like fashion and twisted her body, legs first onto the gravel pavement, “If we’re going in, lets go in.” 

Discount Clothing was a second rate K-Mart, just as large, but less the quality. Making tracks to the entrance, Annie eye’s grew wide, “I never was at this store before, but....um...” 

Annie stopped in her tracks and briefly spaced out, before giggling, “I’m so out of it today!” 

Janie watched a couple of truckers check her out and then turned her attention back to Annie, “In what way? Didn’t you say you haven’t been feeling well?” 

Annie rocked her head, “Yeah. Maybe I’m not getting enough sleep? Do you have gum? I have a taste for gum.”

“I don’t, but I’m sure they sell it here.” 

Once entering the store, Anne purchased a pack of gum even before they ventured into the clothing section. Annie began chewing loudly as they walked through the garment area. Passing before a mirror, Annie paused long enough to grin at her reflection. “Hey Jane, this hairstyle ain’t half bad. 

She puckered up her lips and then commented on her cosmetics, “This lipstick is killer!” Annie cracked her gum as she flung her hands unto her hips and rotated the lower half of her body in a circular motion; “I’m hot stuff!” 

Janie cringed at the sound of Annie’s hillbilly style laughter. 

“Keep it down Annie”, Janie scolded her. 

Annie hurried over to Janie who was near the jewelry department; “We got to pick up some makeup while we’re out.” 

Janie nodded but questioned Annie; “Don’t you have cosmetics at home?” 
Annie tugged on her blouse, pulling it down over her plump belly, “Yeah, but what I have doesn’t do it for me any more.” 

Janie agreed as Annie glanced over the various stands of earrings. All plastic, all tacky, all cheap. A dollar a pair read the sign and Annie thought the earrings looked cool. Next up was garments and Janie let Annie pick out any thing she liked.

Janie could barely contain her laughter while watching Annie select clothes that not only she would have previously dreaded wearing, but also garments made for a smaller size gal. Annie wasn’t all that heavy, perhaps 145-pounds or so at best, but the clothes she picked out weren’t at all in her size range. Janie was pushing 220 but looked far classier. 

Janie couldn’t resist treating Annie to a few spandex slacks and sundresses, knowing in advance that Annie’s future figure would appreciate the comfortable fabric. Once shopping had been completed, Annie’s appetite was back in full swing and she whined, “I’m so hungry Janie. Could we please stop off somewhere and grab a bite?” 

Janie acknowledged Annie with a smile, “I guess, where to?” 

Annie slipped off her black blouse right there in the parking lot and rummaged though one of the many shopping bags, “Anywhere close by.” 

Janie entered her car as Annie slipped on a Teal colored tube top that showed off her generously ample bust while exposing her developing flabby potbelly. 

Once Annie climbed into the car, she adjusted her sweatpants and cracked her gum; “Have any ideas?” 

Janie pulled out onto the street.

“I saw a nice place, right near the beauty salon.” Janie grinned, “Unless you feel that neighborhood is too low class?” 

Janie wasn’t prepared for Annie’s reaction, “Ah Jane, don’t be a snob.” 

Janie nodded and took off to that location, “Sorry Annie, sometimes I forget myself.” 

Annie eased back into her seat, “Just because you got that new job don’t think you’re better than everyone.” 

Janie couldn’t handle Annie lecturing her and interrupted, “I apologized, that’s enough!” 

Annie shook her head, then yawned; “Does your radio work?” 

Janie chuckled, “Excuse me? Everything with my car is in working order.” 

Janie switched on the radio, which was set on a classical music station. Just as Olga’s spell had lowered Annie’s taste and style, it improved Janie’s taste and style. Janie had formerly enjoyed pop music, but now for some strange reason, Janie’s musical taste now included classical and jazz. 

Classical music no longer appealed to Annie and she switched the station to one that played country music. 

“I wasn’t aware that you enjoyed country music?”, Janie asked. 

Annie squinted, “I guess I do.” 

Annie closed her eyes and listened to the wide assortment of various country artists, while Janie thought over Olga’s spell and the changes that had occurred. 

Pulling up to a stop sign, Janie glanced over Annie’s body and decided to test the spell further. Janie loudly cleared her throat to get Annie’s attention, “Annie dear, are you sure you want to grab a bite? We only ate a few hours ago.” 

Annie slowly opened her eyes, cracking her gum, she replied, “Why not?” 

Janie tilted her head; “I can’t help to notice that you’ve put on a few pounds since you started your vacation. Weren’t you on a strict diet?” 

Annie stretched out the gum and wrapped it around her finger while she thought over the subject of her weight and dieting. Janie noticed Annie struggling with her thoughts and asked with concern, “Are you all right?” 

Annie rubbed her head, then giggled, “Sorry, guess I’m spacing out coz I’m so hungry.” 

Janie remarked that they were almost there and diligently repeated her question. 

Annie’s eyes grew wide, “I guess I did put on a few pounds, but I think my figure ain’t all that bad.” 

Janie nodded, “What happen to that strict diet you were on?” 

Annie giggled, “How can I possibly diet, Jane? I love to eat.” 

The restaurant was nothing more than a second rate truck stop. Unrefined, inelegant and grubby, unlike anything the former Anne would have even entered on a dare. Just as much as Janie felt uncomfortable in such a seedy establishment, Annie now felt right at home. 

Annie cracked her gum as she pulled up her tube top, her bust jiggling upwards, then proceeded to enter with a significant wiggle in her hips. Janie was a few steps behind and with all the tables filled, they took a seat at the counter. 

The waitresses were like clones; everyone wore ruby red lipstick, large loop earrings and plenty of cleavage. The waitress that approached Janie and Annie reeked of cheap perfume and her exceedingly buxom figure filled out her uniform. She had a wavy, fiery red mane that settled on her shoulders and a nametag that read; Betsy. Betsy scratched the back of her head with her pencil and greeted the ladies with a sugarcoated smile, “Hello Y’all. What’cha have?” 

Annie decided on fried chicken with fries and a cola, mentioning afterwards that a slice of pie would be just fine as well. Janie only ordered a sweet roll and coffee. While Janie found that Annie’s skills in conversation now lacked something to be desired, she was delighted to discover that Annie’s appetite and dinning etiquette were far from the norm. 

Annie simply devoured her food, spoke while eating and used her arm as a napkin. Janie noticed that Annie’s adult acne was making a return as well. A few blemishes rode over her cheeks and a few pimples decorated her chin and jaw line. 

It was as Annie slugged down the second glass of cola, that Denise from the salon entered the joint and made direct eye contact with Annie. 

Denise was now wearing a brilliant red dress that exposed every pound of her chubby figure. Denise made a beeline over to Annie and Janie, “Hey girlfriends, didn’t suspect I’d be seeing you’s so soon.” 

Annie acknowledged Denise as if they were friends, “You look hot girl, have a date or something?” 

Denise parked her full size derriere on the seat next to Annie, 

“Nah, I’m going to a party and thought I’d grab a bite before hand.” Janie just watched, marveling at the scene in front of her. 

Once Betsy took Denise’s order, Denise elbowed Annie, “That top is like, bitch’n, you’re the babe.” 

Annie nervously giggled, “Thanks, Denise. I always used to hide my body in clothes that were just, not my style.” 

Denise nodded, “Yeah, you looked out of sync before. Why not come with me to the party?” 

Annie screeched, “Wow! Really?” 

Denise went to town on her chili, “Sure, why not?” 

Annie turned to Janie, “Think we could go?” 

Janie rolled her eyes; “I have plans for tonight, sorry Annie.” 

Denise suggested that Annie venture without Janie. She was keen on the idea at first, “But what will I wear? I’d look blah in comparison to you.” 

Denise suggested that they stop by her place, “We’ll find something for you to wear, and I got tons of clothes.” 

Janie knew that meant quantity not quality. 

Annie smiled, “Yeah, sure.” 

Janie then parted company with Annie; the last thing she heard as she left the restaurant was Denise saying to Annie, “You have such a cute tummy, ever think about getting a navel ring?”


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*PART FIVE : ~ THE NEW VERSION OF ANNE* 

Janie hadn’t seen Annie in nearly a year, ever since leaving her with Denise at that truck stop. Peggy’s opinion was good riddance; especially since Janie had been permanently promoted to Anne’s former position at the company and Peggy naturally took on Janie’s former responsibilities. The full-figured dynamic duo, who had earned their jobs based on ability rather than guile, was by now established as a power team that jointly could successfully handle just about anything.

Peggy sipped her coffee and entertained the notion of Annie becoming an overweight, welfare mom who despised the crummy neighborhood where she dwelled and haunted by the memory of the pretentious lifestyle she once flaunted. 

“Likely she’s twenty-five going on the road towards forty. She'll have hooked up with a trucker and be living with a dirty apartment full of kids and her body bloated beyond recognition”, Peggy speculated. 

Janie was more compassionate Her behavior had changed as well ever since Olga used her spell, adding a certain wise maturity to Janie’s character. She had tried to stay in contact with Annie, but her line was disconnected. Furthermore, Janie had learned that Annie had been evicted from her trendy apartment in the upscale part of town. 

“I&#8216;m happier now than I ever was working for Annie, but I’m a little concerned,” Janie remarked as she rested behind her large oak desk. 
Peggy was amazed by Janie’s thoughtfulness towards a woman who treated her no better than a second class citizen, “Are you for real?” 

JanIe half grinned, “Actually, yes.” 

JanIe then divulged the fact that, even though she now had Annie’s former role at the company; Annie could still have a job if she reported back by the end of that week. If she wasn’t back by that Friday, she would be permanently terminated. 

Peggy’s eyes widened. “You’re not going to give her your old job?” 

Janie smiled, “Of course not; you’re outstanding as my assistant and the job is yours until you find something else to further your ambitions.” 

Peggy questioned where would Annie fit in and Janie remarked, “I think there’s an opening for a receptionist?” 

Janie shut down her computer, “Take my calls and say I’m out for the day. I’m going to track down Annie and see if she still has any interest in working here.” 

Janie decided the best place to look for Annie, or at least get an idea of where she might be was to pay Denise at visit at the beauty salon.

An hour later Denise recognized Janie the moment she entered the discount beauty salon and waltzed right over to her. “Hey girlfriend, haven’t seen you in a while. What can I do fer ya?”

Janie felt totally out of place in her preppy looking business attire and hair in an elegant style, “I haven’t heard from my friend Annie in a while, so I was wondering if you knew where I might find her?” 

Denise nodded, her body language exposing her happy go lucky nature, “Sure do. She’s living with my girl Monique over on Racine and Western.” Racine and Western was about the poorest, rat infested, sleazy neighborhood in Chicago. 

Denise looked over at the clock on the wall, “Right about now Annie’s over at the Sparkle bowling alley; a friend got her a job minding the grill.” 

Janie nervously grinned; “Annie took a waitress position?” 

Denise tilted her head, “Yeah, the pay sucks, but she’s doing okay with tips.” 

“Where exactly is this bowling alley?”, Janie questioned. 

Denise laughed so hard, her pudgy belly jiggled, “Girlfriend you ain’t the type that belongs in that place, less you want your purse snatched!” 

"So what do you suggest I do, then?"

“Tell yo what? I’ll give Annie a call and have you meet her some place safe after she gets done with work”, Denise added. 

Janie thoughtfully thanked Denise for her assistance as she began making arrangements were made for Janie to hook up with Annie at a better location. 
O’Neil’s was a friendly neighborhood sport bar located near the Northwestern University campus. It wasn’t as popular as some of the downtown bars, but the place was comfortable and clean. The service was top shelf and the wide variety of patrons were civil. Janie suggested this establishment herself, since Annie knew the area and even used to frequent the place while attending school. 

After a quick phone call Denise informed Janie that Annie would meet her there at nine that evening, giving Janie the chance to change out of her professional attire. Thus Janie looked casual yet gorgeous in a navy Chicago Cubs sweatshirt and Lane Bryant blue jeans. Her dazzling mane was set in a bouncy ponytail that drew the hair away from her face, showcasing her beautiful features. 

It was nine o’clock and Janie sipped her Tequila sunrise. While waiting for Annie, the reubenesque Janie was approached by more than a few college age gentlemen and cordially slipped them her phone number after explaining that she was waiting for a friend to discuss business. Janie’s popularity was at an all time high and she basked in the spotlight. 

A quarter past nine and Annie had yet to show up. At nine - thirty Janie ordered another drink and watched a few guys play darts. Annie hadn’t made her entrance yet, which was unusual for the former vixen that was known to be always on time. 

Finally at ten o’clock Janie was about to leave when Annie finally walked in. 
Janie leaned off her stool to get a better look, her thoughts were simply, “Wow, she’s getting really fat!” Though not exactly a blimp, Annie wasn’t even close to being slender nor even plump, but rather redundantly chubby. 

Annie soaked in the stares as she lumbered on over to Janie, unaware that the looks she received weren’t as flattering as those that graced the still nearly sixty pounds heavier Janie. Aside from her girth, Annie’s appearance fostered other changes as well. Her hair for instance, which was combed back in a slick style, was now dark brown and her adult acne had returned. 
Janie drew a breath before welcoming her former boss, “Hi Annie, long time no see. What will you have?” 

Annie wore large loop earrings and there was a tiny ring in her left eyebrow. Annie cracked the generous potion of gum in her mouth and replied in bubbly, airhead tone of voice, “A beer will be nice, thanks a lot, Janie.” 

Janie motioned over to the bartender who gave Annie a long glance; his expression reinforced his thoughts, “What’s a girl like that doing in a place like this?” 

Annie’s lips were painted a dark shade of red and her eyeliner was coal black. Her diamond shaped face had become almost completely round with fuller cheeks and spongy double chin. Even the shape of her once narrow nose had changed, the bridge had thicken, her nostrils expanded and a soft layer of fat covered the tip. 

The bartender placed the suds upon the bar and Annie uttered thanks as she fluttered her big brown eyes. Her attire consisted of a black T-shirt with a gold cobra embroiled over her large breasts, brown spandex slacks that captured the roundness of her bulging potbelly and pink colored flip flops that showed off the pink nail polish that covered her toes. 

A thick roll circled Annie’s spacious waist and her extremely broad hips rendered Annie’s figure into an exaggerated pear shape. Annie’s lower half of her body carried most of her weight, now possessing an inflated bubble butt that rode over her hefty thunder thighs. 

Janie watched as Annie chugged the beer like a pro, musing that Annie’s girth easily put her well into the 180-pound range. Annie’s bloated belly rubbed against the bar, her fat booty jiggling as she stood up on her toes to get the bartender’s attention, “ Yo! When you got time, another beer!” 

Annie made sure to thrust out her bust when he looked her way. Annie glanced over the crowd of patrons, then drew her body close to Janie, “Ain’t this place a little stuffy?” 

Janie tilted her head, “What do you mean by that?” 

Annie needed to close her eyes and contemplate the right words, “Um, over dressed? Trendy?” Annie’s eyes focused on a pair of preppy looking college students; “Bars like this are way too uppity. I know a better place, wanna go?” 

Janie nixed the idea, “Annie; this isn’t a social call. I have to talk to you about work.” 

The bartender brought Annie her beer and she sighed as she picked up the glass, “That place ain’t no fun no more.” 

Janie rolled her eyes, “I heard you’re working at a grill at some bowling alley , that’s not much of a career.” 

Annie sipped her beer, puffed up her cheeks, then whined, “I hate my old job. It’s not what I wanna do no more.” Janie had to chuckle, she couldn’t help herself. 

There stood the once pretentious, professional, career minded Anne now an underachieving, fashion challenged, overweight bimbo. Annie cracked her gum, “What’z so funny?” 

Janie brilliantly lied to spare Annie her feelings; “You’ll make much more money working for me than serving cheeseburgers.” 

Annie took another swig of beer, “I don’t want to go to any more meetings and stuff, they’re so boring.” 

Janie smiled, “You won’t have to attend meetings any longer, you’ll have a new position at the company.” 

Annie pressed her swollen posterior up against the bar; her chubby potbelly distended outwards, stretching the fabric of the spandex “What kind of position?” 

Janie informed Annie that she would take on the role of receptionist, in which 
Annie replied, “I’m not sure I wanna sit behind a desk all day.” 

Janie tilt her head and bit her lip, “Well you wouldn’t be sitting behind a desk all day. You’ll make coffee, run errands, prepare the boardrooms for meetings and making sure the executive restrooms are fresh.” 

Annie wasn’t sold until Janie mentioned the starting pay was $11.50 an hour. Annie cracked her gum, “That’s more than I make at the bowling alley, even with tips.” 

Janie shook her head; “I would certainly think so.” Thus Annie accepted the job. 

Annie finished off her beer, then adjusted her T-shirt, accenting the size of her larger then ever boobs “Ah, if you don’t mind, the nights still young, so I’m going to run.” 

Janie shrugged her shoulders, “Sure, have fun.” 

Annie winked, “Of course!”


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*PART SIX --- ANNIE’S NEW ROLE ~*

ANOTHER YEAR LATER : Peggy opened the door to Janie’s office, “Pardon me, but the new receptionist is here, would you like to meet her?” 

Janie gingerly nodded as she sipped her coffee, 

“Sure, just one second.” 

Peggy, chunky as ever, stood in the doorway and waited for the equally abundant Janie who laid down her pen and removed herself from her chair. Both well-dressed women projected confidence and authority that matched their fulsome figures. As they wandered through the outer office, Janie’s eyes zeroed in on the empty box that previous held a wide assortment of donuts. “Peggy, I don’t want you under the impression that I’m a tight wad, but what happen to all the donuts?” 

Peggy stopped cold in her tracks, “Take a guess?” 

Janie’s frustration rode across her pretty face; “I’ve lectured Annie about this.” 

Janie continued as they wandered together to the lobby, “How often do I have to remind her, if she’s going to pig out, to at least have the courtesy to pick up a box ever once in a while.” 

Peggy nodded as they approached the front desk and introduced Janie to 
Maggie Goldberg, the new receptionist. Maggie Goldberg was a bubbly young lady fresh out of college with curly, raven black hair that flowed over her shoulders, easy on the eyes facial features and an ample well-fed figure. 

There was always the slightest sound of a giggle in her perky voice and her body language reflected her self-confidence. Janie politely ran over the drill concerning Maggie’s duties and then the three engaged in a little small talk, which included bits and pieces about various members of the staff. 

Janie eventually brought Annie into the discussion, “Not to alarm you, which might not be the most delicate way of telling you this? But your position was once held by the girl who is our file clerk, so don&#8216;t be surprised if she&#8216;s not exactly cordial.” 

Maggie chewed on her pen, “Oh wow; she’s that resentful?” 

Peggy nearly spoke out of turn, but caught the glare of Janie’s disapproval, “Yeah, she’s rather bitter about the demotion. But we had little choice.” 

Janie inched away from Maggie’s desk; “I’m going to see Annie right now and smooth things over before they get out of hand.” 

Peggy agreed, “A little damage control is a good idea.” 

Janie excused herself and took the elevator to the file room that was located in the basement. The radio was blaring and Annie was nowhere to be found. Lowering the volume, Janie searched the basement for Annie until she finally reached the ladies room and entered where she discovered Annie primping herself in front of the mirror. 

Annie’s dark brown curled just above the shoulders, adding a distinct circular shape to her chubby face and accented the width of her plump double chin. Her face was decorated with a vast assortment of cosmetics that didn’t exactly flatter the acne that claimed her pudgy cheeks and a several sets of tacky looking earrings. Her attire easily exposed her girth, garments meant for someone of a smaller size. A bright orange T-shirt with a black bulls eye plastered over her enormous bust and matching black skirt that hung just above her knees. 

Annie’s husky upper arms jiggled as she brushed her hair and her big belly poured downwards, straining the fabric of the T-shirt while a large roll of flab roamed over her abnormally spacious waist. Her excessively broad hips were coated by a cushy layer of fat and her skirt barely contained her gigantic bubble butt that pushed out over her humongous thighs that looked uncomfortable in her black fishnet stocking. 

Annie turned towards Janie’s direction, “Wanna see my navel ring?” 

Before Janie could reply with a resounding no, Annie lifted up her T-shirt and after pushing away a generous portion of fat, smiled, “What’ya think? Sexy, huh?” 

Janie nodded, “Yeah, it’s nice.” 

Annie returned to the mirror and brought the comb through her hair, “What’z up Jane? You need help with somethin?” Janie tapped her foot, “Could you please stop with your hair for a minute, I need to have a few words with you.” 

Annie cracked her gum and turned her swollen body towards Janie, “Okay, I guess?” 

Janie took a step closer to Annie; “It’s about the new girl we hired.” 

Annie sighed, “Yeah, so what?” 

Janie briefly gazed upon her own reflection, then looked over to Annie, “We’re both aware that you didn’t take the job upstairs as seriously as you should have, which is the reason why you were demoted.” 

Annie began to whine, “Please give me another chance; I’ll do better.” 

Janie couldn’t handle the sound of Annie’s high pitched voice and interrupted the plus sized vixen, “Oh please Annie. You rarely showed up to work on time, called in absent several times a month and answered the phones while eating. You made a habit of flirting with the salesmen and your coffee was simply awful.” 

Annie lowered her head and examined her black colored nails, “But I tried.” 

Janie tilted her head, “Sure you tried. I had to pull a lot of strings to keep you employed here; Mr. Harrison wanted you out, but I talked him into giving you a second chance.” 

Annie folded her arms over her amply endowed bust, “So you want me to be nice to that girl who got my job?” 

Janie shook her head and motioned towards the door, “Yes, I want you to be nice. She didn’t steal your job; you just couldn’t handle the responsibilities.” 

Annie swayed her large hips into the direction of the mirror, “I guess I can do that.” 

Janie partially opened the ladies room door and glanced back over at Annie working over her appearance. Janie bit her lip before asking out of curiosity; “You’re still into your looks?” 

Annie loudly cracked her gum and then giggle, “Of course, silly! I’m one hot babe!” 

Janie slowly nodded, “Have a pleasant afternoon, see you later.” 

Once out of the ladies room, Janie chuckled to herself. After the spell and Anne’s change in weight, style and intelligence, she was still as vain as ever. 
Finis


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2006)

*EPILOGUE*

Olga sat on the park bench enjoying a sandwich and watching a group of college aged people socializing near a refreshment stand. By the look of it there was at least twenty people, the females out numbering the males 2 to 1. 

Olga was keen on people watching and found younger people especially amusing. A game of volleyball soon developed and Olga noticed one young lady standing alone, observing the game from the sidelines. She was a well-nourished young lady, no older than twenty-one. Her auburn hair was set in bouncy pigtails and her sweet, chubby face was littered with a fair amount of freckles. Her modest attire consisted of sleeveless Nike T-shirt and navy blue gym shorts that exposed her plump belly and chunky thighs. 

Olga waved the young lady over and after pointing to herself and then shrugging her shoulders, she approached Olga. 

“Not feeling very well today?”, Olga asked in her distinct Russian accent. 

The young lady glanced back at her friends, “I’m okay.” Olga inquired why she wasn’t on the field and enjoying the game and the young lady parked her spacious butt on the bench before replying, “I have issues with a friend.” 

Olga promptly introduced herself, as the young lady did in return; “I’m Kathy Sullivan.” 

Olga lifted her eyes, “Ah, a darling daughter of Dublin. Would you care to ease your heartache with a lonely old woman?” 

Kathy blinked, “What do you mean?” 

Olga’s devious grin brought a cold chill through Kathy’s body; “I have years of wisdom behind me my dear. These issue’s you speak of, a male is involved.” 
Kathy covered her mouth, “Oh my gosh, how did you know that?” 

Olga giggled, “What else could it be? Why not speak your mind and ease your heart?” 

Kathy briefly glanced back at her friends, then obliged Olga, “Sharon Mcman, Sge's supposed to be my friend but right now I’m so angry at her.” 

Olga looked into the direction of the game as Kathy continued:

“She knows how much I like Steve Malinski and he was actually showing interest in me.” 

Olga focused her attention onto the field and spied upon an attractive blond haired, slender young lady who was playing with attitude. Olga pointed to her direction, “That would be the blond skinny girl in the red shorts.” 

Kathy’s mouth dropped, “Yeah, how would you know that?” 

Olga smiled and encouraged Kathy to continue with the story. 

Kathy eased her body into the back of the bench, her hands lying over her soft, round tummy, “Yeah, so Sharon dumps her old boyfriend Rod and wouldn’t you know it, decides that Steve is the guy for her, knowing full well that I liked him first. How can I possibly compete with her?” 

Olga leaned over and squeezed Kathy’s knee; “Your anger won’t solve this situation, my dear. Instead, be kind to your friend, she’ll need your kindness in the future if you follow my lead.” 

Kathy was a little confused; “I don’t know where you’re going with this?” 

Mumbling something in Russian, Olga then grinned, “Perhaps you needn’t have to compete with Sharon after all....”


----------



## The Id (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work, all around, if I might say so. Excellent similes there, I especially liked "two pounds of balogny in a one pound bag".

However, as is my usual comment, more description so we can really enjoy things! But, that being said, you told an actual story here, not the usual "she was mean. They decided to get revenge. They cast a spell on her. She got fat. They were happy. She was sad.", and for that I commend you. However, I would have enjoyed it if there was an ultimate moment of realization where she saw what she'd become and went into self-loathing.


----------



## there_there (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome story Matt

you're one of the best, no doubt


----------



## bentleydev (Apr 21, 2006)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 21, 2006)

I greatly appreciate the encouraging feed back, thank you. A word to The Id; in the sequel that I'm currently writing, the main character of Sharon who never had difficulty watching her weight and is absorbed by her own beauty and shallow ideals will keep her indentity and will surely be aware of the reality of her weight gain as the story proceeds. Thanks again, The Id, bentleydev and there _ there. You made my day. Matt L.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 23, 2011)

Since this story was originally posted in 2006 we've adopted a new stylesheet calling for more readable fonts and improved dialogue separation. This updated version gets a bump along with the makeover.


----------

